# Giro Crash Replacement Service - Eure Erfahrungen



## Nataschamaus (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi, habe meinen Giro Remedy geschrottet. Habe Grofa den Helm, Unfallbericht und Geld geschickt. Nun warte ich auf den mir zugebilligten Ersatz. Wie lange habt ihr warten müssen? Ich dachte ich habe den Helm in einer Woche. Leider nicht. 
Habt ihr die gleiche Farbe und Helm des gleichen Modelljahres bekommen?
Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## flix f (31. Oktober 2008)

habe Crasch Replacement bisher 4 mal in Anspruch nehmen müssen, immer problemlos, freundlich, hat aber 2 Wochen gedauert, Farbe konnte ich auch nach Wunsch ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (31. Oktober 2008)

normalerweise gibt dir der händler gleich den entsprechenden helm raus und regelt das dann alles für dich.


----------



## Nataschamaus (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab meinen bei BMO gekauft. Ja, ich weiss. War _mein _Fehler. Ihr kauft ja alle nichts im Internet...


----------



## ed1272 (2. November 2008)

Hi,

hab meinen Xen gestern weggeschickt, mal sehen wie lang es dauert.

Gruß


----------



## ed1272 (10. November 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab meinen Xen gestern weggeschickt, mal sehen wie lang es dauert.
> 
> Gruß



Heute ist der neue gekommen, gleich Farbe, super Service, Einwandfrei.


----------



## Nataschamaus (11. November 2008)

Ich warte immer noch. Sch...e. Soll diese oder nächste Woche kommen.
Bin mal gespannt welchen Helm ich bekomme.
Hab den Helm am 24.10 abgeschickt. Anscheinend dauert´s länger weil jetzt Saisonende ist. Vllt. alle von diesem Jahr ausverkauft.


----------



## Nataschamaus (19. November 2008)

Jippiiieeehhhh !!! 
Heute ist der Helm endlich angekommen. Gleiches Modell, Farbe, Größe. Alles Perfekt.
Bis auf die lange Wartezeit. Kurz nachrechnen - 24.10. bis 19.11 =  26 Tage unterwegs. Schön lang, muss ich schon sagen. 
Zum Glück ist mir der Helm nicht im Sommer geplatzt. Ich wäre gestorben. Nicht am Unfall sondern an der langen Warterei.


----------



## dkc-live (19. November 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> normalerweise gibt dir der händler gleich den entsprechenden helm raus und regelt das dann alles für dich.



meiner nicht ... naja egal bei mit hats 2 mal 2 wochen gedauert


----------



## thomas79 (21. November 2008)

Hm, ich hab das auch gemacht, im Internet das Formular ausgefüllt, daraufhin kam eine email mit der Kontonummer und Adresse. Dahin hab ich den Helm geschickt und nach drei Wochen kam mein Helm völlig kommentarlos zurück. Meine darauffolgende Mail ist bis jetzt auch unbeantwortet...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2008)

Crash-Replacement über den Händler, Garantieleistungen über Grofa. Da hat man dann innerhalb von 3-4 Werktagen nach Abschicken des Helmes nen neuen. Echt TOP!
Hast du das Paket frankiert? Sonst einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tossy3 (21. November 2008)

hi,
was ist das genau, dieses Giro Crash Replacement Service?
kann mir das einer mal erklähren, bitte.
heißt das, wenn ich meinen giro-helm bei nem unfall kaputt mache, bekomm ich einen neunen?
danke für eure antworten.

viele grüße


----------



## thomas79 (21. November 2008)

Theoretisch bekommst du einen neuen zum halben Preis, bei mir klappts noch nicht ganz mit der Umsetzung


----------



## Tossy3 (21. November 2008)

hey cool, unter welcher internetadresse kann man dieses formular ausfüllen?


----------



## thomas79 (21. November 2008)

glaub www.grofa.de


----------



## vogtlandradl (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe mal gelesen so etwas gibt es auch bei Specialized, weiß da jemand etwas ?
Ich habe meinen Specialized Propero auch geschrottet.


----------



## Erster_2010er (9. Januar 2010)

Specialized bietet ein Crash-Replacement auf Helme innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre ab Kaufdatum (Orginalrechnung erforderlich). Der Preis beträgt 50% des Listenpreises des jeweiligen Modells.




Specialized Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (29. April 2010)

Bin grade dabei meinem zerdeperten Remedy einzuschicken, in der Mail steht für die Überweisung "Verwendungszweck ( Modell,Größe,Betrag)" das "Betrag" verwirrt mich etwas, war das bei euch auch so oder ist damit was anderes Gemeint als die Summe die ich überweise


----------



## nollak (7. Juni 2010)

Weiss einer zu welchem Grad genau der Helm beschädigt sein muss?

Ich hab mich am Donnerstag mit meinem Remedy in Willingen hingelegt und hab halt recht unsanft mit dem Helm gebremst. Äußerlich ist halt das Visier kaputt und am Kinnschutz sind einige Kratzer, ich weiss aber nicht ob ich den Helm weiter benutzen soll/will.


----------



## thomas79 (7. Juni 2010)

Glaube nicht, das es einen "Mindestbeschädigungsgrad" gibt. Wenn du dem Helm nicht mehr vertraust, schick ihn ein. Für Giro ists eh ein Plus-Geschäft


----------



## nollak (7. Juni 2010)

Joa irgendwie hab ich nicht wirklich Lust mich damit nochmal hinzulegen.

Dann werd ich den mal einschicken. Muss nur mal sehen womit ich in der Zeit fahre.


----------



## punkt (10. Juni 2010)

Naja, sowas dauert maximal 2 Wochen, das überlebst du


----------



## nollak (10. Juni 2010)

Joa irgendwie wirds schon klappen. Mein Problem war nur das ich die Rechnung nicht mehr gefunden hab. 


Aber Bikemailorder war so gut und hat mir ne Kopie davon per Mail gesendet. Geht morgen oder so raus der Helm.


----------



## der Digge (11. Juni 2010)

guck das Montag morgen alles auf'm Weg ist dann solltest Freitag den neuen haben, so war es bei mir


----------



## nollak (11. Juni 2010)

hmm das klingt gut dann seh ich mal zu das das klappt


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. Mai 2013)

wie sieht es mit den versandkosten aus? - wenn ich 2x versichterten versand zahlen muss kann ich auch nen neuen bestelln und hab ihn schneller!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (28. September 2013)

so, am 15.9. angefragt, danach alles nach anleitung abgewickelt (kopie der alten rechnung, unfallhergang, farbwunsch, Ã¼berweisung). lief vÃ¶llig problemlos. gestern kam der neue weiÃe giro hex. hat 50â¬ gekostet, keine versandkosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

